# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  ملك السعودية يدعو لقيام جبهة موحدة ضد الإرهاب

## Sad Story

دعا الملك السعودي عبد الله بن عبد العزيز إلى قيام جبهة موحدة ضد الإرهاب "عدو كل الأديان" وإلى تشجيع التسامح بينها. 
وكان الملك عبد الله يتحدث الأربعاء أمام عدد من الزعماء الدوليين من بينهم 

التفاصيل...

----------

